# Outlook Express mail service



## Mario028 (Oct 4, 2017)

I just did the latest updates to Microsoft Outlook Express (OE) and on my desktop it is working ok, however, on my laptop i cannot open one very important DBX file. Error message: 'Error reading DBX file'. I went to the Microsoft support site and followed directions, still no joy. I have uninstalled and reinstalled OE. The same error. 
How to avoid this error messages and why it is happening??

Please help me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ekingston (Oct 4, 2017)

How is this a FreeBSD question?

I'm afraid I can't help you in any case. I've not used the tool in question.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2017)

We support FreeBSD and only FreeBSD. This is *not* a Windows or some general support forum.

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules

Thread closed.


----------

